# Sibelius: Red ghosting notes with keyboard input



## DeactivatedAcc (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is an example of a measure played with the Sibelius click keyboard, followed by a measure played with the MIDI input - in this case a Keystation Pro 88. Every single input from the MIDI controller results in red ghosting notes below (as seen). I have not tried with another controller yet.. but I am curious if anyone else has run into this. 

Thanks in advance, -j


----------



## realstrings (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm a bit late to this forum so you may have fixed this by now! Generally, very low midi notes are caused by extraneous midi messages that are not relevant to Sib. Things like patch change information, or key switch. I'm not had the same problem with my Clavinova but I'd look at any options on the Keystation to reduce midi info that is being sent.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 10, 2010)

Simple solution - 

Use MIDI Monitor to check the MIDI data being transmitted from the keyboard.

http://www.snoize.com/MIDIMonitor/


----------

